# Looking for game where you drive on motorways



## radi6404

I am looking for a realistic car simulation on which you travel on motorways if possible and where you see roads in different conditions, roadworks etc, would be great if such a thing exitsts, does someone know anythng? The best thing would be if it contains an eitor where you can build maps, I would program the Struma motorway with the E-79 til Dupnica and only race on this track.


----------



## wyqtor

Yeah, I know of some train simulators, but motorway sims... it seems there just aren't any. I would be interested too, if someone found a game/simulation like Radi is describing.


----------



## RawLee

GTA:San Andreas.


----------



## BND

I've played with the game "Alarm für Cobra 11 - Nitro", and you have to drive a lot on motorways (like in the TV series). The game itself is not too realistic, but it really gives back "ze Deutsche Autobahn" feeling. I've heared the game has a newer version, but I haven't palyed with it yet.


----------



## radi6404

The games you guys mentioned aren´t very realistic and rather cheap productions. I am looking for something realistic, and by the way, the Need for speed series aren´t too realistic either and way too Hiphop


----------



## BND

^^ The Cobra11 game has the most realistic highway I've seen in a game. It has real intersections and resting places. The cars suck though.


----------



## radi6404

BND said:


> ^^ The Cobra11 game has the most realistic highway I've seen in a game. It has real intersections and resting places. The cars suck though.


Do they have middle crashbarriers or are they as shitty as in the need for speed series? I would love soemthing even where you see roadconstruction signs or such and where you feel difference in driving reaction on old / new asphalt.


----------



## BND

^^ Yes they have, you cannot cross them without smashing the car


----------



## radi6404

Aktually the graphics don´t even look so bad










That´s in game, the road looks very nice and wide, maybe I´ll give it a try.


----------



## BND

This is how the Autobahn looks in the game:


----------



## radi6404

Ok, here it doesn´t look too good.


----------



## Mateusz

Test Drive Unlimited  But it's a bit exotic area


----------



## x-type

NFS Porsche Unleashed has an autobahn track


----------



## pmaciej7

These crashbarriers don't look too shiny... :dunno: hno:


----------



## Mateusz

It is obvious because it is not Struma motorway


----------



## radi6404

If I had serious money I would say to some game developers dealing with racing games that they should make one track of the Struma motorway and E-79 in snowy winterlandscape, it would be too awesome.


----------



## TheCat

I thought about recommending some stuff, but when you mentioned "racing", it defeats the purpose  No racing game will really give you the feel of real driving, and the only genre really missing from the PC today is that of simulation of real driving where you have to follow all the traffic rules. The motorway is probably the least fun part of such a game though, because it doesn't involve "doing" much 

With that said, if you would like to try an "educational driving simulator" where you follow the rules of traffic in Europe, but with pretty bad graphics, I recommend this:
http://www.3d-fahrschule.de/uk_index.htm
I have it, and enjoy it sometimes when I'm really bored  But I really like any type of simulators, especially flight ones (MS Flight Sim). You also have the autobahn here, and some left-side driving in London.

MateoW mentioned Test Drive Unlimited. It's an awesome game because it's one of few computer games that feature a fully manual transmission with a clutch, which is kind of fun to play with, even though it's limited if you don't have pedals and a shifter (I just assigned a key to the clutch ).

But yeah, bottom line is that large and high quality driving simulators for real life driving (where you follow the rules and details such as traffic signs, lights, markings, etc. are emphasized) do not really exist, and can be found only on expensive driver education equipment.

I once thought about developing something like this on my own, or with a couple of friends, but currently I don't have the time for such things. Maybe in the future


----------



## sonysnob

Really? Urban freeways are my favourite to drive. The QEW and 427 between Dorvall and the 401 is the best. Particualy at night. I will be really sad when the 427 finally gets 401-ized


----------



## ChrisZwolle

There are some truck simulations though, where you can drive half of the US Interstates. But it's quite old though.


----------



## TheCat

sonysnob said:


> Really? Urban freeways are my favourite to drive. The QEW and 427 between Dorvall and the 401 is the best. Particualy at night. I will be really sad when the 427 finally gets 401-ized


I was talking about driving simulators  Unless you have a simulator whre you can drive on the 427 - I'd be happy to get it 



Chriszwolle said:


> There are some truck simulations though, where you can drive half of the US Interstates. But it's quite old though.


Yeah you're right, I forgot to mention these, since I actually have several of them as well. The series is called 18 Wheels of Steel.


----------



## Patrick

I love riding the Las Venturas Ring Road  or that highway connecting Los Santos and Las Venturas with that sloping (cobblestoned?) median


----------



## Mateusz

Patrick said:


> I love riding the Las Venturas Ring Road


It's really good actually  I think roads in Los Santos sucks, however the landscape is most intresting and different there  They could invest in some kind of median, sometimes this road is really dangerous.


----------



## Verso

I have driving license and drive a real car.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Yeah the real deal is much better


----------



## TheCat

Hehe I think most of us on this forum have a driver's license, but such simulators are also fun to play, especially when you can simulate roads very unlike your own region. You guys in Europe have a slight advantage because you can go to many countries with differing roads, but in North America it's all pretty much the same  And also this stupid winter there's a winter storm almost every 2-3 days.


----------



## Verso

^ In North America roads also differ greatly. Even in Toronto you can find everything, from 18-lane freeway and wide roads to gravel and muddy paths.


----------



## TheCat

^^ Well I'm mostly referring to traffic rules 
I doubt you can find gravel roads in Toronto though lol


----------



## Nexis

Where can you get Cobra 11? it seems like a cool game!


----------



## Mateusz

I have downloaded demo but it failed to install


----------



## Deus Ex

*Good Choice*



MateoW said:


> It's really good actually  I think roads in Los Santos sucks, however the landscape is most intresting and different there  They could invest in some kind of median, sometimes this road is really dangerous.


^^The Los Santos Elevated Hiway(the one from airport to the interchange) is pretty cool and look real. San Andreas is a very good driving simulater, when you use the camhack(Allows you to view from inside of the car) it look very real.
But still, Los Santos Elevated Hi-way is no match for Fierro Elevated Hiway.lol

Here are the best driving simulater games in the world:

"18 wheels of steel: convoy"
-in 18wos convoy u can drive all across amerika, and visit all the cities.
-You can drive only trucks.
-Powerful Graphics
-Weather(rain, snow,)
-Night, Morning, Timezone......
-realistic/strict road rules.(speedlimit, trafficlights, overtaking, lane changing)
-speedlimits
-more than 50+ cities!!
-100+ interchanges
-allows Manual GEAR shifting
-truck radio
-THE BEST CHOICE FOR ALL MOTORWAY-MANIAC
-less freedom
-more on the driving/handling
-realistic controls
-nice truck interiors
GTA San Andreas
-3 Big cities with extensive road network and big countryside with a more extensive road networks.
-All kinds of cars(all cars can be replaced with realistik hi resolution ones from numerous mod websites)
-Train/Airplanes
-customised radio
-Night/Day
-More weather(snow mod, Rain, fogg, storm?)
-Storyline
-Take 3 day course online from special mod websites to learn how to add your own islands,map,city.
-3 BIG Skylines, great architecture.
-Good Physics
-Traffic Changes as you approach to Business area/city
-funny game.:cheers:
-more independent
-popular


----------



## wyqtor

Does anyone have pictures of freeways in GTA 4?


----------



## SRB

hey this 18 wheel is great!.is this some older game or new,i tried demo and im looking forward to have it:cheers:


----------



## 54°26′S 3°24′E

I thought this thread was about moose or kangaroos on the road or something....


----------



## timmy- brissy

wyqtor said:


> Does anyone have pictures of freeways in GTA 4?











Map comparing gta 4

http://youtube.com/watch?v=uK5-yV--jgA- a vid showing some nice highways on gta 4

http://youtube.com/watch?v=9DZdvfqraZE&feature=related- another good vid


----------



## Mateusz

GTA is annoying because there are no wider roads than 2+2


----------



## radi6404

MateoW said:


> GTA is annoying because there are no wider roads than 2+2


Not because of that but because it has crappy graphics.


----------



## TheCat

^^ The annoying part are the AI drivers.


----------



## Mateusz

Collisions are quite realistic  I like them


----------



## timmy- brissy

Yeah gta 4 has 2+2 but the driving is realistic and also the realism from other drivers is the best ive seen.it's not as big as gta sandreas but maybe DLC (xbox 360) might have something to do with that?


----------



## RipleyLV

edit


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It says:

Realistic Auto simulator at the end  Looks good


----------



## Mateusz

I think it will fill the big gap on games market, there is not much of such simulations  It will be bit like LFS mixed with GTA


----------



## Verso

MKAD!  Those ladas and driving (non)culture are hilarious. :lol:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Remember Midtown Madness? To bad they didn't continue with that serie.


----------



## Mateusz

That was really nice one  I always liked size of GTA SA map but driving mode is really annoying sometimes, even Mafia is better than that  

I'm woundering what crash model will be like in Carrier (Transporter?)


----------



## PLH

^^ Any demo?


----------



## Mateusz

Official web site has only some images and these trailers which you can see on You Tube... however there is a movie whoing how someone plays it... But web site says work is in progress


----------



## DJZG

:banana: i've tried Euro Truck Simulator 

first day impression i like it... 
second day i found some minor regards but nothing that serious...
map isn't detailed as 18WoH, there are few larger cities... then there isn't UK, Denmark, no Sweden, Norway, Slovenia, Croatia, and all other eastern countries except Poland... 
graphic is awesome... i run it at 1680x1050 and without problems... 
gameplay is pretty balanced and IMO realistic for one truck simulation... shame i don't have steering wheel cause this would be an awesome ride 
there are lots of varieties of trucks but at beginning there isn't much money for shopping so i started with some below average truck... 

i made some screenshots from my game to show you 

Praha (anyone recognizes the building?)









one pic straight forward, nice and detailed driving board...









mouse moves view almost 180 degrees left to right, i'm alone in cabin hno:...









7 or 8 cameras are here to show every corner of surroundings... here's one view showing front side of my truck...









not sure if it worth buying, maybe just for hard core truck fans... 
others can find game pretty boring and long lasting (PM me for free game)
i'm somewhere in between so i'll keep on playing till i explore everything ingame...


----------



## PLH

^^ Good graphics kay:

SCANIA -> SWIFT(last pic)


----------



## Mateusz

Area where you can drive is quite modest really...


----------



## DJZG

Mateusz said:


> Area where you can drive is quite modest really...


yep... you see a little map on right top corner... every city looks like a exit from highway with two three streets and few traffic lights... 
actually game concept isn't based at city transport but at interstate driving and game does offer joy to fans of trucks and highways


----------



## Mateusz

I hope this game will be modded like 18 WOS Haulin, where some polish enthusiasts made a polish map for it, current version 0.7 covers whole country and some foreign areas like Prague or Berlin


----------



## RipleyLV

Check out this new NFS Undercover world map, you can see, that in this game there will be more highways than in previos series:










And a video showing games world:






100 miles of open road! :naughty:


----------



## Mateusz

Looks nice... I just hope EA will go back somewhen to previous driving model, this realistic one.


----------



## DJZG

a few more pictures from Euro Truck:

a map of highways available ingame... doesn't look much but it isn't too little as well... driving from Roma to Warszaw takes over 20 minutes in real time... 









i witnessed an accident few days ago... 









Vienna's Riesenrad 









some advertisement in Praha, don't know what it says...









lol... highway exit to Roma... with directions to Wien and Munchen


----------



## Mateusz

I have bought 'Crash Time', game based on 'Alarm fur Cobra 11' TV series. It's nice game but still bit too arcade  You drive 160-180 km/h in your Mercedes coupe and yoiu have difficulties to catch a van which runs away


----------



## Timon91

DJZG said:


> a few more pictures from Euro Truck:
> 
> a map of highways available ingame... doesn't look much but it isn't too little as well... driving from Roma to Warszaw takes over 20 minutes in real time...


I guess it wouldn't be fun if it would take 20 hours or so. Graphics look good! I've thought about buying such a game but I'm afraid that my computer won't be able to handle it hno:


----------



## radi6404

The graphics of the track simulator are very poor. Racedrivergrid has very good graphics but it has only racing tracks.


----------



## kajetanek

hey, i have alarm fur cobra 11: nitro and it only races and carrier? 
are there a freeride cuz i want to be free and driving in autobahn ;-D


----------



## Verso

Timon91 said:


> I guess it wouldn't be fun if it would take 20 hours or so.


Maybe, but how can you get from Rome to Warsaw in just 20 min, when your speed is normal? How does that work out, where do you actually drive? I also don't like those signs by Rome. Why are there Vienna and Munich on them, when in reality they aren't? It should be like in real world, or if you can't make it exactly like that, at least don't write cities you know aren't on signs; or is that one of the peculiarities of the game, and you can't really drive to Florence, but only to Vienna and Munich; I don't know how else you could be from Rome to Warsaw in just 20 min. :nuts:


----------



## RipleyLV

Yes, today Rockstar confirmed my thoughts about the setting of Los Santos only and extensive countryside:



> Developed by series creator Rockstar North, Grand Theft Auto V heads to the city of Los Santos and surrounding hills, countryside and beaches in the largest and most ambitious game Rockstar has yet created.
> 
> A bold new direction in open-world freedom, storytelling, mission-based gameplay and online multiplayer, Grand Theft Auto V focuses on the pursuit of the almighty dollar in a re-imagined, present day Southern California.


----------



## kr1709

I was wondering, Did you ever manage to find a realistic car motorway simulator as all the comments seem to be related to trucks, thanks


----------



## Radish2

I gave that up years ago. It seems none is interested in that. Also, it is quite difficult to rebuilt motorways and the surrounding landscape in a game. However today#s game engines are better and allow for bigger worlds. there are some games where you see different types of asphalt and so on, but those are still racing games, no games where you drive on normal roads with toher traffic included.


----------



## Nexis

Euro Truck Sim 2 Maps...this is the current version , they will be releasing Expansions into Eastern Poland , Eastern Czech , Slovakia , the Rest of France , Spain , The rest of Italy and Portugal... The Game takes 2 hrs to go from Bratislava to Aberdeen,UK. Release date is October 19 in stores and for download.



















*Bratislava to Birmingham*






*Luxemberg To Rotterdam*


----------



## Mateusz

kr1709 said:


> I was wondering, Did you ever manage to find a realistic car motorway simulator as all the comments seem to be related to trucks, thanks


There are games coming out every now and again like another GTA or Driver perhaps but I never feel sattisfied about these games. 3d Instructor is really good but in opinion driving without a steering wheel feels quite jerky. 

I'd love to see LFS with traffic and good A.I


----------



## Nexis

Some more screens from American Truck Simulator...still in the Early stages...


----------



## Nexis

SCS has decided to work with ProMods and other Modders to churn out the rest of Europe. SCS will enhance the ProMods map to their standards , so realistic bridges , landscapes and cities. The Newer ProMod map extensions are up to SCS standards for the most part , but they'll go in and touch up a few things. I'm not sure if they'll add more Northern cities to the Scandinavian Map , which is a limitation for Promods. New AI update which includes random accidents , Traffic congestion in cities and Jams , Police , Fire and Ambulance responses and new crash graphic / sounds is coming soon. Along with New Trucks and a few other things which will be free.

*The Main Expansions underway
*
Upgraded and Expanded Scandinavian Map - 34 Cities - 
(Germany) Flensburg ,Puttgarden / Burg am Fehmarn 
(Denmark) Herning , Kolding , Esbjerg ,Aarhus ,Aalborg , Odense ,København
(Sweden) Trelleborg , Ystad, Krinstianstad , Kalmar , Linkoping, Malmö ,Göteborg ,Jönköping ,Skövde ,Karlstad ,Södertälje ,Stockholm 
(Norway) Oslo ,Gardermoen (airport) ,Hønefoss ,Kristiansand , Stavanger , Odda ,Bergen ,Geilo 
(Finland) Turku ,Helsinki , Tampere , Pori , Kotka 




































Western and Southern France - 26 Cities - Rouen ,Le Havre ,Caen ,Cherbourg ,Le Mans , Rennes Brest ,Lorient ,Nantes ,Angers ,Tours ,Orléans ,Poitiers ,Angoulème , Limoges ,Clermont-Ferrand ,Bordeaux ,Toulouse ,Montpellier ,Marseille ,Nice ,Bayonne ,Pau ,Perpignan : Andorra : 
























































Iberia Peninsula - 16 Cities - (Spain) Bilbao , Zaragoza , Barcelona , Madrid , Valencia , Murcia , Malgaga , Cordoba , Seville , Gijon , Valladolid , Vigo : Gilbertar : (Portugal) Lisbon , Porto , Faro


































Baltic States - 15 Cities - (Estonia) Tallinn , Tartu , Parnu , Narva 
(Latvia) Riga , Daugavpils , Ventspils , Liepaja , Rezekne 
(Lithuania) Vilnius , Kaunas ,Klaipėda , Šiauliai , Panevėžys , Ukmergė










































































Ireland / Infill British Cities - 11 Cities 
(Ireland/Northern Ireland) Dublin ,Wexford , Waterford , Cork , Galway , Limerick , Dundalk , Londonderry / Derry , Belfast 
(New British Cities) Portsmouth , Fishguard


----------



## volodaaaa

This game is epic. I love ow som minor landmarks are detaily included. It is only shame, this game is a ultra time waster:-D


----------



## Nexis

> *Euro Truck Sim 2 Update*
> 
> *June 13th
> *
> *More about the next BIG update​*
> In a recent blog post we have shown you a few things which are coming with the next major Euro Truck Simulator 2 update, including three new cities and the Seat Adjustment feature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another feature is worth mentioning - displaying current road speed limit in Route Advisor, similar as it's available in common car GPS devices. Our Route Advisor tries to be even smarter about it - it will show *truck specific* speed limits - our game is about trucks after all. So limits for normal cars must be in some places capped by the country's truck speed maximum allowed. This feature is optional, so you can track speed limits on your own if you prefer, and hide speed limit Route Advisor icon in game options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were also some changes in the game user interface. The UI received a facelift to clean up its look a bit and make it fresher. This is for example what the game's "desktop" UI hub will look like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During testing we took some more images of the new areas. We'll be showing them all over a series of blog posts. Let us start with the approach to Venice and some shots from inside the city:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> June 11th​*
> *Paint jobs for our Brazilian fans​*
> 
> 
> Brazil's economy depends to a large extent on truck transportation. Truck manufacturers from all over the world are competing for the Brazilian market intensely. Brazil is a big country, and it has come a long way to becoming a major global economical power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So obviously it is not a coincidence that we have a lot of players playing and buying our truck sims in Brazil. There is a very strong fan community there, many people making mods, uploading YouTube movies, sending us e-mails with suggestions. Even though there is a language barrier for us at SCS to understand what our games' players at the various community websites are talking about, we understand that this is a country with a big potential for our games in the future, and that we should pay more attention to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a way to say "thanks" to our fans in Brazil, and also to celebrate the upcoming World Cup football championship just starting in Brazil, we are releasing a new truck paint job pack for Euro Truck Simulator 2 today. Have fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *June 9th​*
> *Upcoming ETS2 Update Sneak Peek​*
> Currently we are hard at work testing and finalizing data and code for the next Euro Truck Simulator 2 update. There is a lot of stuff coming into it, some notable features visible on the surface, also many changes under the hood, including several months of tweaks of car AI code. We are working in "when it's done" mode - we don't have a specific release date for it to announce. If testing confirms that we are in good shape, we would like to have the update out before the Summer really kicks in, but don't take it for granted.
> 
> We have already shown you the work-in-progress Seat Adjustment feature earlier. It has since been further improved to get a little extra flexibility with more camera controls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to contribution from our friends at Heavy Load Studios in Poland, we are adding 3 new cities: Venice, Graz, and Klagenfurt to the ETS2 world. This extension of the map will be a free part of the update for all players. The new roads comprise a lot of kilometers to explore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some countryside shots from this map expansion as a little teaser:


Source > http://blog.scssoft.com/


----------



## AsHalt

With all the euro truck posts ,I wonder when will the Asian and African part get their game/part?


----------



## Nexis

AsHalt said:


> With all the euro truck posts ,I wonder when will the Asian and African part get their game/part?


Well SCS seems to be slowing expanding Europe.... Regional blocks , their working with ProMods on a Scandinavian Expansion as we speak. Denmark , Sweden , Norway...Ireland... Italy , Balkans , Southeastern Europe , Russia is in the pipeline. The rest of France , Andorra , Spain , and Portugal would likely come after that. SCS has hinted at Northern Africa in the past and parts of the Middle East...it wouldn't surprise me if did a Morocco , Algeria , Tunisia , Libya expansion down the road. 

They received a lot of support from those regions along with Korea , Japan and India... I don't think they'll expand the current map past Russia or the Middle East / North Africa as It would become cumbersome and boring....you would end up with 10hr routes in the game...although i'm sure people wouldn't mind that. I think we will see a separate African truck simulator but similar to the extreme trucker spin offs. I'm not sure what will happen for Asia or South America. You might see a Brazilian Truck Simulator , and Mexico might be an extension of the upcoming American Truck Simulator. 

Asia will be more tricker...it will most likely being Korea or Japan...


----------



## NordikNerd

Nexis said:


> Well SCS seems to be slowing expanding Europe.... Regional blocks , their working with ProMods on a Scandinavian Expansion as we speak. Denmark , Sweden , Norway....


I watched the E4 Malmö-Stockholm on the scandinavian mod on youtube. 

I didnt see Linköping or Norrköping, but some fictional roadsigns, nice details around Jönköping and lake Vättern.


















*ETS mod version of the Brahehus*









Real version


----------



## riiga

^^ Linköping is in the mod, with the Tift junction quite accurately represented, while the rest of Linköping less so. There's Ikea and Saab though.


----------



## NordikNerd

I'm hooked on this game now. My son used to play it. I'm actually too old for this. Not that I have the time for gaming it either, it's very time consuming.

Now I feel like driving home to Sweden and I would like to install the scandinavian mod.

Does someone know how to find out what version of the ETS2 I'm using ? v1.6.x or 1.7.x ?
Can I use the mod on the demo version ? 

I'm driving with keyboard+mouse, so I cant use the mouse on the GPS, that's a disadvantage.





My first drive Hamburg-Hannover. Not my best drive, I picked the wrong way in the end, resulting in a 2% damage.


----------



## Reda_

NordikNerd said:


> I'm hooked on this game now. My son used to play it. I'm actually too old for this. Not that I have the time for gaming it either, it's very time consuming.
> 
> Now I feel like driving home to Sweden and I would like to install the scandinavian mod.
> 
> Does someone know how to find out what version of the ETS2 I'm using ? v1.6.x or 1.7.x ?
> Can I use the mod on the demo version ?
> 
> I'm driving with keyboard+mouse, so I cant use the mouse on the GPS, that's a disadvantage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first drive Hamburg-Hannover. Not my best drive, I picked the wrong way in the end, resulting in a 2% damage.


You can see which version you got in the first screen when you get to choose the profile at the bottom like in the picture below.
As for the GPS, you should press F1 to use it

ets2_00099 par redahida, sur Flickr


----------



## NordikNerd

Reda_ said:


> You can see which version you got in the first screen when you get to choose the profile at the bottom like in the picture below.


Thanks. When you drive as an employee in the beginning, the gameplay provides
shorter rides like Hamburg-Kiel, but after your experience improves, the short missions disappear and distances in the missons become longer. 

Do you have to buy your own truck to be able to make short missions ?


----------



## Reda_

NordikNerd said:


> Thanks. When you drive as an employee in the beginning, the gameplay provides
> shorter rides like Hamburg-Kiel, but after your experience improves, the short missions disappear and distances in the missons become longer.
> 
> Do you have to buy your own truck to be able to make short missions ?


Yeah, you can make both short and long missions when you have your own truck


----------



## volodaaaa

If you want a little action, download *Traffic racer* on your mobile device. ;-)


----------



## AsHalt

Speaking of phones, there's quite a few apps in android that's simulator genre but I won't call that quality at one...


----------



## NordikNerd

Virtual roadtrip on a route I drove IRL.

















*Fehmarnsund-bridge*

















*Arriving in Puttgarden*








*The ferry is waiting*
















*Boarding the ferry*








*Driving out of the ferry in Rödby, DK*




























*The road E47 to Copenhagen*









*Entering the Guldborgsundtunnel.*


----------



## Nexis

> For those that are on Steam, it is likely that your game version has updated to version 1.11 by now. As usual, the 1.11 update contains some huge changes in the map format and any map that was running on 1.9/1.10 will not work on 1.11. Unfortunately we have some really big problems in making our map work on 1.11 and we have no idea when we are able to release an update of ProMods. To give you an idea; the current version makes AI cars and trucks fly through the air and the game regularly freezes or crashes to desktop. We're working together with FLD and SCS to make ProMods stable again but at this moment either you downgrade to 1.10 or you will have to miss ProMods for a while.
> 
> To downgrade:
> To revert your Steam game to to 1.10, right click the game, go into Properties, select the BETA tab.
> Select "temporary_1_10_01_19 - 1.10.1.19 for incompatibility"​http://forum.scssoft.com/viewtopic.php?f=32&t=97&start=970#p270311


See the game grows on you....Promods is a very good team...mainly made up of old SC4 and other Sim game modders....As for the age of the average player , most gamers who play this are between 25 and 45 years old... Simulation games in general tend to attract more older players then younger ones...

*Next Update will come soon , there having some issues with the format of the latest update and there prefabs. SCS and other Modders are working on a solution...*

*Cities to be released in the next Update -- *

Finland -- Tampere , Mikkeli , Lahti , Kuopio , Jyvaskyla , Hameenlinna - 6 cities
Denmark -- Holstebro , Herning , Padborg , Viborg - 4 Cities
Belgium -- Antwerp
France -- Tours , Bordeaux , Bayonne , Orleans - 4 Cities 


*Upgraded and Expanded Hamburg
*

























































*New Coastal Route in Germany
*

















*Germany Countryside overhauls
*

























*Norway Promod Map overhaul
*









































*Iceland *


































































































*France *


----------



## NordikNerd

I want to drive to Iceland ! Do you have any info on this mod ? Does it work with the 1.10.1 version ? Does it come with the ferry Hanstholm-Seydisfjordur ??


----------



## Nexis

NordikNerd said:


> I want to drive to Iceland ! Do you have any info on this mod ? Does it work with the 1.10.1 version ? Does it come with the ferry Hanstholm-Seydisfjordur ??


There having some issue with upgrading the map to the current SCS version. They hope to have things fixed within 8 days. Apparently a lot of SCS Employees and Modders are on Vacation which is hampering fixing the issue.
Iceland will not come out in the version that will be released soon. It will come in the next update along with the Baltic States / Romania / More of France. You can ask on their main board...

http://www.promods.net/index.php


----------



## NordikNerd

Nexis said:


> There having some issue with upgrading the map to the current SCS version. They hope to have things fixed within 8 days. Apparently a lot of SCS Employees and Modders are on Vacation which is hampering fixing the issue.
> Iceland will not come out in the version that will be released soon. It will come in the next update along with the Baltic States / Romania / Western Russia / More of France. You can ask on their main board...


Would be great to see a full list of the countries where you can drive.

Except Europe are there functioning maps of Brazil, Kazachstan, Iran and Northern Africa ? Someone who has downloaded the Hungary map mod, is it worth downloading or does it contain too much bugs and viruses ?


----------



## Nexis

NordikNerd said:


> Would be great to see a full list of the countries where you can drive.
> 
> Except Europe are there functioning maps of Brazil, Kazakhstan, Iran and Northern Africa ? Someone who has downloaded the Hungary map mod, is it worth downloading or does it contain too much bugs and viruses ?


Here is a map of all the cities Promods and SCS plan to add over the next 2 years. Its a growing list , Iceland , Romania are new projects... There always finding new talent to expand Europe. So my next guess is Ukraine and the Balkans / Greece. I doubt Promods will reach Asia , their goal is the rest of Europe and maybe Northern Africa. 

https://mapsengine.google.com/map/edit?mid=z7FY1G7mejRY.klb3G1qtRsKM

A map downloaded from a trusted source that has been linked on a main gaming forum should not have viruses. Bugs are a different story. Each time SCS updates the engine it tends to break the mods and thus they need to be updated in order to work. Most Modders who use the SCS site post the capability of their mods with the gaming engine. As of today there are now maps that work with the latest update.. Pro Mods will likely be the first one to work and that is 7 days away...


----------



## NordikNerd

Nexis said:


> Here is a map of all the cities Promods and SCS plan to add over the next 2 years. Its a growing list , Iceland , Romania are new projects... There always finding new talent to expand Europe. So my next guess is Ukraine and the Balkans / Greece. I doubt Promods will reach Asia , their goal is the rest of Europe and maybe Northern Africa.


Isnt Greece and N. Africa already available as mods, I think I have seen them. 
Romania is already added. The famous gaming-youtuber Squirrel made a review of it. But it seemed like an independent mod not compatibale with the original map




Nexis said:


> https://mapsengine.google.com/map/edit?mid=z7FY1G7mejRY.klb3G1qtRsKM


Why is the Russian mod not on that map ? I have it.



Nexis said:


> A map downloaded from a trusted source that has been linked on a main gaming forum should not have viruses. Bugs are a different story. Each time SCS updates the engine it tends to break the mods and thus they need to be updated in order to work.


So there is no use updating the game because the mods will crash ?
What about the Belorussian cities Gomel & Mozul in the russian mod, does the game crash when you drive there as they write in the forums ?

What about other truck sims? Have you played german truck simulator or the russian truck sim ? Are they worth trying ?


----------



## Nexis

NordikNerd said:


> Isnt Greece and N. Africa already available as mods, I think I have seen them.
> Romania is already added. The famous gaming-youtuber Squirrel made a review of it. But it seemed like an independent mod not compatibale with the original map
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the Russian mod not on that map ? I have it.
> 
> 
> 
> So there is no use updating the game because the mods will crash ?
> What about the Belorussian cities Gomel & Mozul in the russian mod, does the game crash when you drive there as they write in the forums ?
> 
> What about other truck sims? Have you played german truck simulator or the russian truck sim ? Are they worth trying ?


North Africa and Greece are part of TSM Map mod which is lower quality then Promods. Romania , Russia Pro Mods are not out yet , the Romania map mod that is out is a separate map. The only map mod that is compatible is Poland Rebuilding which adds more content to the Going East DLC. Ive played all the American games and at this time I would wait for the next American Truck Sim set to come out next year. I don't think there is a Russian Truck Simulator. German Truck Simulator is an older version of ETS2 , the graphics are out of date. All Map mods are undergoing beta testing and upgrades and won't be out for another week.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

What contry's are going to be in a next big update of a ETS 2 ?


----------



## Nexis

Autoputevi kao hobi said:


> What contry's are going to be in a next big update of a ETS 2 ?


Part of Sweden , Denmark and Part of Norway....and then it will be redone in Promod format.


----------



## Nexis

Scandinavia DLC for Euro Truck Simulator 2 , Promods has heavy influence in this expansion.

http://blog.scssoft.com/search/label/Scandinavia


----------



## NordikNerd

Nexis said:


> Scandinavia DLC for Euro Truck Simulator 2 , Promods has heavy influence in this expansion.


 I know where this airplane is, but it has no text of "Linköping" on it. The Eurotruck world is like parallell universe, you seem to recognize yourself but you still dont know exactly where you are.

What about the graphics. Do these new mods have significantly higher system requirements than the original Eurotruck game ?


----------



## riiga

NordikNerd said:


> I know where this airplane is, but it has no text of "Linköping" on it. The Eurotruck world is like parallell universe, you seem to recognize yourself but you still dont know exactly where you are.


It does have the text. Proof.


----------



## Blackraven

THE CREW (from Ubisoft) will allow you to DRIVE ACROSS AMERICA.

Here's the BETA VERSION:






Coming Soon to PS4, Xbox One and PC (4th quarter of 2014)


----------



## Nexis

NordikNerd said:


> I know where this airplane is, but it has no text of "Linköping" on it. The Eurotruck world is like parallell universe, you seem to recognize yourself but you still dont know exactly where you are.
> 
> What about the graphics. Do these new mods have significantly higher system requirements than the original Eurotruck game ?


Some mods are over 2GB in size... The pictures above are on the high or Ultra setting of ETS2 which requires a decent gaming rig. I actually go over a friends house to play ETS2 he has a play seat and high end gaming rig.

SCS accurately models its landmarks , the upcoming DLC which has a lot of promods input. So what your getting is a more realistic Promods map , only without Finland just Denmark , Norway (up to Bergen) and Sweden (up to Uppsala). Lower core Scandinavia...not the nicer remote parts except near Bergen. 

Do you use Poland Rebuilding which requires the Going East DLC?


----------



## Nexis

Promods is working on Iceland , France and Italy for the next update for its Euro Truck Map Expansion

*Iceland*


















































































Italy


























France


----------



## Blackraven

THE CREW by Ubisoft is now out.

Drive and race across America in various standard and high-performance vehicles.


----------



## makaveli6

Apperently the only 'good' side of it is the huge open world. Other than that, nothing to do here.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

I think that game doesn't look so realistic.
TDU1 is much better.


----------



## Blackraven

makaveli6 said:


> Apperently the only 'good' side of it is the huge open world. Other than that, nothing to do here.


Hehe well it depends on what you want to do.

As mentioned, you can do missions, participate in street races, join or make your own racing crew as well as to be part of a faction, live street rankings, virtual ghost battles, etc.

Plenty of things to do imho.



> TDU1 is much better.


TDU as in Test Drive Unlimited? Well the Test Drive series is a very solid franchise so I can't argue on that regard.

Still, The Crew is still worth checking out and is the newest and freshest racing game to come out (apart from Drive Club for PS4).

The Crew imho is currently the closest video game so far to give you the experience of racing and driving across America =)


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Yes,i was thinking about Test Drive Unlimited 1.


----------



## Japinta

I tried beta of The Crew and unfortunately it is not my cup of tea - too far on arcade side. Test Drive Unlimited was perfect in that regard.


----------



## NordikNerd

I bought this game this spring. In the summer I bought a small pc-steering wheel and played the game a few weeks and then other precious things took my spare time. Now during my christmas vacation I began to play again.




























It's first now, when I have explored about 35% of the maps that I realize how massive this simulator is. I have the ETS2 with the Go East pack and the Russia mod and Scandinavia mod with Bretagne. I consider the Norway-map to be the most challenging, I wonder what its like to drive a truck there for real.










This must be a bug from a mod, a fire in the fields.


----------



## NordikNerd

*A gas station*









*A detailed roadsign.*









*The old MB E-class to the left is a mod.*









*A spectacular bridge for pedestrians* does anyone know where it is located exactly ?









Approaching a tunnel and receiving a speeding ticket.









*A border point*









*Dresden discovered.*









*This sign looks lifelike*









*A massive fire*









Pay attention to the details. The Skoda with the licenseplate number starting with an L=City Leipzig in the area of that city.








*Schleswig Holstein Land der Horizonte*


















*Hamburg discovered*


----------



## John Maynard

*Are there any new and realistic video games taking place in cars (especially sport ones) and not only trucks?*


----------



## NordikNerd

John Maynard said:


> *Are there any new and realistic video games taking place in cars (especially sport ones) and not only trucks?*


I'm waiting for the Gumball 3000 racing game based on the Eurotruck maps.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

John Maynard said:


> *Are there any new and realistic video games taking place in cars (especially sport ones) and not only trucks?*


There is that new game" Crew" but i recommend TDU2 or TDU1 .


----------



## Japinta

John Maynard said:


> *Are there any new and realistic video games taking place in cars (especially sport ones) and not only trucks?*


Assetto Corsa came out recently. It is realistic so wheel is highly recommended for the best experience.


----------



## John Maynard

I know TDU, I had played it many times on PS2, and after on Xbox 360, same for TDU2.
I remember of having liked these games, but they are now outdated: TDU2 came out 4 years ago!

However, I did like the experience of GTA 5 on its PS4 release, especially the first person view, but honestly the motorway network and cars really sucks. 

Also, I am looking for a game in a real or fictitious city, with a decent motorway network and normal streets with dense traffic and bystanders (like GTA or Driver: San Francisco, but more realistic). A countryside would be great too!


----------



## Japinta

If you have Xbox check out Forza Horizon. It's probably the best free ride car game at the moment.


----------



## Nexis

NordikNerd said:


> *A gas station*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A detailed roadsign.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The old MB E-class to the left is a mod.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A spectacular bridge for pedestrians* does anyone know where it is located exactly ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Approaching a tunnel and receiving a speeding ticket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A border point*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dresden discovered.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This sign looks lifelike*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A massive fire*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pay attention to the details. The Skoda with the licenseplate number starting with an L=City Leipzig in the area of that city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Schleswig Holstein Land der Horizonte*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hamburg discovered*


Looks like one of your mods is conflicting causing that fire affect. As for the Bridge its in Czech. I would ask in the Roadside Rest Area. What Graphical setting are using?


----------



## Nexis

> Upcoming Poland Rebuilding 1.15 - Requires the Going East DLC & Promods Map to work
> Cities added by the SCS Going East DLC
> 
> 1 Szczecin (Re-edit RadolSzczecin)
> 2 Wrocław
> 3 Poznań
> 4 Warszawa
> 5 Gdańsk
> 6 Białystok
> 7 Kraków
> 8 Katowice
> 9 Lublin
> 10 Łódź
> 11 Olsztyn
> 
> Cities added by the current version of Poland Rebuilding
> 
> 12 Bydgoszcz
> 13 Gdynia
> 14 Suwałki
> 15 Nowogard
> 16 Świnoujście
> 17 Piła
> 18 Bielsko-Biała
> 19 Opole
> 20 Radom
> 21 Koszalin
> 22 Rzeszów
> 23 Przemyśl
> 24 Sanok
> 25 Krosno
> 26 Cieszyn
> 
> New and overhauled Cities in the next version Poland Rebuilding 1.15
> 
> 27 Gorzów
> 28 Wielkopolski
> 29 Zamosc
> 30 Siedlce
> 31 Plock
> 32 Kielce
> 33 Warsaw ( new rebuidling)
> 34 Swinoujscie (new rebuilding)
> 35 Koszalin
> 
> new/rebuilding road: S3, A1 ,A4, DK18, DK10


http://forum.scssoft.com/viewtopic.php?f=32&t=163832


----------



## Nexis

The list of planned Promod Cities along with overlapping SCS DLC Plans








Iceland
- Ísafjörður - Promod 1.9 
- Ólafsvík - Promod 1.9
- Keflavík - Promod 1.9
- Reykjavík - Promod 1.9
- Akureyri - Promod 1.9
- Fjarðabyggð - Promod 1.9








Norway
- Ålesund - Later Date Promod Expansion
- Trondheim - Later Date Promod Expansion
- Lillehammer - Later Date Promod Expansion








Sweden
- Luleå - Later Date Promod Expansion
- Umeå - Later Date Promod Expansion
- Östersund - Later Date Promod Expansion
- Sundsvall - Later Date Promod Expansion
- Gävle - Later Date Promod Expansion
- Uppsala - SCS Scandinavia DLC 
- Örebro - SCS Scandinavia DLC 
- Norrköping - SCS Scandinavia DLC 
- Nynäshamn - Later Date Promod Expansion
- Växjö - SCS Scandinavia DLC 
- Karlskrona - SCS Scandinavia DLC 
- Ystad - SCS Scandinavia DLC 
- Trelleborg - SCS Scandinavia DLC 








Finland
- Rovaniemi - Later Date Promod Expansion
- Tornio - Later Date Promod Expansion
- Oulu - Later Date Promod Expansion
- Kajaani - Later Date Promod Expansion
- Vaasa - Later Date Promod Expansion
- Pori - Later Date Promod Expansion
- Kotka - Later Date Promod Expansion








Estonia
- Tallinn - Promod 1.9
- Narva - Promod 1.9
- Pärnu - Promod 1.9
- Tartu - Promod 1.9








Latvia
- Riga - Promod 1.10
- Liepaja - Promod 1.10
- Rezekne - Promod 1.10
- Daugavpils - Promod 1.10








Lithuania
- Vilnius - Promod 1.10
- Kaunas - Promod 1.10
- Klaipeda - Promod 1.10
- Panevezys - Promod 1.10








Russia
- St. Petersburg - Later Date Promod Expansion
- Vyborg - Later Date Promod Expansion
- Pskov - Later Date Promod Expansion
- Kaliningrad - Later Date Promod Expansion








United Kingdom
- Belfast - SCS Ireland Expansion 
- Londonderry - SCS Ireland Expansion 
- Holyhead - Later Date Promod Expansion
- Bangor - Later Date Promod Expansion
- Aberystwyth - Later Date Promod Expansion
- Fishguard - Later Date Promod Expansion
- Exeter - Later Date Promod Expansion
- Bristol - Later Date Promod Expansion
- Norwich - Later Date Promod Expansion
- Wick- Promod 1.9
- Inverness- Promod 1.9
- Oban- Promod 1.9








Netherlands
- Utrecht - Later Date Promod Expansion








France
- Troyes - Promod 1.9
- Bourges - Promod 1.9
- Limoges - Promod 1.9
- Angoulême - Promod 1.9
- Clermont-Ferrand - Promod 1.9
- Grenoble - Later Date Promod Expansion
- Nice - Later Date Promod Expansion
- Marseille - Later Date Promod Expansion
- Montpellier - Later Date Promod Expansion
- Perpignan - Later Date Promod Expansion
- Toulouse - Later Date Promod Expansion
- Pau - Later Date Promod Expansion
- Bayonne - Later Date Promod Expansion








Spain
- Bilbao - Later Date Promod Expansion
- Zaragosa - Later Date Promod Expansion
- Barcelona - Later Date Promod Expansion
- València - Later Date Promod Expansion
- Madrid - Later Date Promod Expansion
- Valladolid - Later Date Promod Expansion
- Córdoba - Later Date Promod Expansion
- Sevilla - Later Date Promod Expansion
- Málaga - Later Date Promod Expansion
- Murcia - Later Date Promod Expansion








Portugal
- Lisboa - Later Date Promod Expansion
- Porto - Later Date Promod Expansion








Italy
- Bolzano - Promod 1.10
- Belluno - Promod 1.10
- Bologna - Promod 1.10
- La Spezia - Promod 1.10
- Livorno - Promod 1.10
- Firenze - Promod 1.10
- Rimini - Promod 1.10
- Ancona - Later Date Promod Expansion
- Perugia - Later Date Promod Expansion
- Roma - Later Date Promod Expansion
- L'Aquila - Later Date Promod Expansion
- Pescara - Later Date Promod Expansion
- Napoli - Later Date Promod Expansion
- Bari - Later Date Promod Expansion
- Lecce - Later Date Promod Expansion
- Messina - Later Date Promod Expansion
- Reggio di Calabria - Later Date Promod Expansion
- Pozzallo - Later Date Promod Expansion
- Trapani - Later Date Promod Expansion
- Cagliari - Later Date Promod Expansion
- Olbia - Later Date Promod Expansion
- Sassari - Later Date Promod Expansion








Romania
- Satu Mare - Promod 1.10
- Oradea - Promod 1.9
- Arad - Promod 1.9
- Timișoara - Promod 1.9
- Cluj-Napoca - Promod 1.9
- Iași - Promod 1.10
- Bacău - Promod 1.10
- Brașov - Promod 1.10
- Sibiu - Promod 1.10
- Craiova - Promod 1.10
- București - Promod 1.10
- Constanta - Promod 1.10








Moldova
- Chisinau - Promod 1.10








Faroe Islands
- Tórshavn - Promod 1.9
- Klaksvík - Promod 1.9








Serbia
- Novi Sad - Promod 1.9








Switzerland
- Basel - Promod 1.9

A preview of the Faroer Islands


































Swiss upgrade / Basel


























Iceland


----------



## Nexis

> Hitting the American Roads...


http://blog.scssoft.com/


----------



## Nexis

> *New Light and Weather System Coming​*
> Holiday time is a quiet period in our office as members of our team are spending time with their families. But we know that our fans always crave for fresh information about our projects. So here we are, with a bunch of great-looking panoramas from Scandinavia!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you may have already noticed in some earlier screenshots we have published, there are considerable changes coming to the game environment. Several in-game graphic rendering elements have been altered or improved to achieve a richer color palette, as presented on the images in this blog post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The most noticeable changes to the systems are improvements to HDR tone-mapping calculations and sun shafts. Each weather condition now has its own specific lighting preset, allowing us to provide different scene illumination and reflectivity depending on the current state of game environment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun shafts (sometimes dubbed "God rays") will be using a new calculation algorithm which creates softer and more lifelike effects - driving during sunset or sunrise will provide you with vistas you have not yet seen in ETS2. In order to improve the looks of scenes, we've also decided to alter our fog/haze calculation system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the shaders and rendering code are changing, we also need to adjust quite a lot of game assets. Shaders and textures of many objects such as buildings or roads have to be updated in order to correct their specular and diffuse lighting properties to match the new system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are half-way through all this work, quite a lot of it is still ahead of us. We aim to release the improvements mentioned in this post alongside Scandinavia DLC. However, the visual changes will be very noticeable everywhere, it will not be just the new parts of the ETS2 world to benefit from the new graphical features. So even if you don't rush to buy Scandinavia right away when it's released, you will get the visual changes as a part of a free game update available for all Euro Truck Simulator 2 owners.


http://blog.scssoft.com/2014/12/new-light-and-weather-system-coming.html


----------



## Nexis

> Autobahn & Hamburg Rebuild for Promods 1.9


http://www.promods.net/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=648


----------



## snowdog

Doing my best to reach the highest possible speed with a trailer ( think it was a 14 tonner):










Only level 9 still so truck only has 1 engine upgrade .
POWERR!! .

Funny thing is after a while you learn to recognise the speed camera's and can easily drive slowly there and pedal to the metal everywhere else, I always set the cruise control to 190 or so, only know 2 stances, full throttle ( through CC) or braking . I like the low ''special'' loads as the regular containers are to tall and it's to easy to flip a truck on it's side.

Always funny to read the ''eta'' on the nav, on average I manage 110 ish km/h so calculating more than 5 hrs for 500 km is silly .


Can't wait for the new gfx update!


----------



## CNGL

^^ EuroTruck Simulator 2 is ETA, then. :troll:


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Speed cameras cen be seen very easily.Also before them you have sign and that gives you time to slow down.


----------



## Nexis

Look at the realistic modeling at 15:38...impressive to say the least....


----------



## Nexis

Inside SCS Software - Part 3 - American Truck Simulator


----------



## Nexis

Preview to American Truck Simulator


----------



## Nexis

> Scandinavia Map Reveal , its a little smaller then I thought. Nico from Promods said they would throw in some more Denmark cities and i'm assuming same goes from Norway and Sweden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Promods 1.9 update
> 
> Scotland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slovenia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> France
> Between Mont-de-Marsan(Lanscape) and Bergerac(Lanscape)


http://www.promods.net/viewforum.php?f=2
http://blog.scssoft.com/2015/02/scandinavia-reveal.html


----------



## Nexis




----------



## Nexis

> It's now time to reveal another part of the Autobahn Rebuilding project that I have been working on for that last weeks:
> 
> Frankfurt Airport:
> 
> bab5 with the new location of the memorial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> view from the Frankfurter Kreuz to the side of terminal2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bab3 western approach tot the airport.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> exit from the bab3 to reach airport travelling from Frankfurt with the Squaire (Frankfurt am Main Flughafen Fernbahnhof).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I started with the bab3 already. Here one of the highlights:
> 
> Limburg a.d. Lahn
> 
> approach down from the Elzer berg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> view on the town Limburg a.d. Lahn with the old bridge (bab3) and the current being build new one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> view on the otherside of the Lahntal with the highspeed track.


http://www.promods.net/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=6164&start=160#p56373


----------



## ETSman

Promods are doing an amazing job with these maps. Very good!


----------



## Nexis

Euro Truck Simulator 2 - Scandinavia Teaser

*Promods will release a new version fully integrated into the New DLC sometime in the summer with an Expansion into Moldova , Romania , Western Ukraine , Latvia , Lithuania , Western Russia , Rest of France , Central Italy , Rebuilt BeNeLux Region , Expanded Norway ,Updated Finland , and added cities to the DLC in Sweden and Denmark. 

After chatting with team over skype thats what I got...although its subject to change. SCS is releasing New Textures and slew of New things that will make the mapping community even better. Poland rebuilding is releasing soon which overhauls and adds onto the Going East DLC in Poland. The Russian People might join Promods which means the Map will rapidly expand into Russia.






A Timelapse from the Latest Promods 1.9 Germany Autobahn rebuilding and Denmark / Norway..

Euro Truck Simulator 2: ProMods 1.9 - Bremen to Bergen 614km


----------



## NordikNerd

I have the ETS 2 Go East on a CD. I installed it again after I had to reformat my computer. This time I only used the code and downloaded it on Steam, because I dont have a CD-rom on my laptop.

Now the game has much better graphics than it had the first time I installed it, but I cant seem to get the mapmod working. I had no trouble with this before. 

Before you downloaded the mods and put them into the mod directory, but now you just click the 16.2 patch and it's supposed to install automatically. 

But it doesnt work. A square says: Game not found, try to copy it to the directory where the game is installed. Did anyone have problem with this ? Is there a tutorial about how to fix this problem ?


Some new things on ETS 2 since I dowloaded it the first time:
New AI with new trucks and car models.
Better graphics
Menu in swedish (and other languages?)


----------



## Nexis




----------



## Nexis

NordikNerd said:


> I have the ETS 2 Go East on a CD. I installed it again after I had to reformat my computer. This time I only used the code and downloaded it on Steam, because I dont have a CD-rom on my laptop.
> 
> Now the game has much better graphics than it had the first time I installed it, but I cant seem to get the mapmod working. I had no trouble with this before.
> 
> Before you downloaded the mods and put them into the mod directory, but now you just click the 16.2 patch and it's supposed to install automatically.
> 
> But it doesnt work. A square says: Game not found, try to copy it to the directory where the game is installed. Did anyone have problem with this ? Is there a tutorial about how to fix this problem ?
> 
> 
> Some new things on ETS 2 since I dowloaded it the first time:
> New AI with new trucks and car models.
> Better graphics
> Menu in swedish (and other languages?)


I would ask on SCS Forum... Sounds like somethings conflicting with the game or something broke...

http://forum.scssoft.com/index.php?sid=8178a05c047ba293cf3e1fb3fa6d3b7d


----------



## Exethalion

Cities Skylines enables you to build your own motorway network with completely custom interchanges too. At the moment there is no option to drive a car around it, but with the pace at which mods are being made, this will probably be possible soon.


----------



## Nexis

So the Road Geekers of ETS2 decided to rebuild the BeNeLux area of Europe... I'm always at the amount of Hard work modders and Map creators will pour into these maps and assets for the game. 

*BeNeLux Map Expansion Project*

Map overview of the currently represented cities and roads in the Benelux area ETS2 with ProMods 1.91 installed.









*Concept map of the planned changes in the Benelux area in the Benelux Rebuilding Project.*


----------



## Nexis

Exethalion said:


> Cities Skylines enables you to build your own motorway network with completely custom interchanges too. At the moment there is no option to drive a car around it, but with the pace at which mods are being made, this will probably be possible soon.


If im not mistaken that was Haljackeys Interchange...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9nW538T0iOk


----------



## Exethalion

Nexis said:


> If im not mistaken that was Haljackeys Interchange...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9nW538T0iOk


Makes sense. I grabbed an image of a good looking one from google, since despite the powerful tools the game gives us, most self-styled civil engineers design some horrid bumpy spaghetti mess. At least it's bringing out the infrastructure nerd in many people. :banana:


----------



## AsHalt

^^ 
That game is going make EA (or even any other developers wanting to develop similar games) want to include that "infrastructure making thing" aka the road tool with more freedom than The Fifth Amendment rights by American police and EA combined.


----------



## Exethalion

The road system in C:S really is very good. The traffic AI can be derpy at times, and we still need proper turning lanes and slip roads for Highways. But other than that there are many possibilities. And if you suck at creating your own 4-level stack interchange, then simply go on the workshop and download someone else's.


----------



## Nexis

Its been a while since ive posted here... A New Promods expansion is coming a month from now..

More Images can be found by digging in the various country threads http://www.promods.net/viewforum.php?f=2



> *Confirmed Cities for 2.0*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulgaria
> 
> - Ruse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denmark
> 
> - Aarhus
> - Herning
> - Holstebro
> - Viborg
> Denmark has been rebuilt and Cities from the old Scandinavia map have been added back into the DLC map with a new graphical update. Interchanges have also be redone in Denmark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finland
> 
> - Joensuu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> France
> 
> - Toulouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Germany
> 
> - Ulm
> Eastern Germany has been rebuilt , along with : Berlin , Stralsund , Magdeburg , Leipzig , Dresden , Erfurt , Kassel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceland
> 
> - Akranes
> - Hólmavik
> Iceland has been rebuilt with assets from the latest DLC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Latvia
> 
> - Rīga
> - Ventspils
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lithuania
> 
> - Kaunas
> - Panevėžys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moldova
> 
> - Bălți
> - Chișinău
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Romania
> 
> - Arad
> - Bacău
> - București
> - Cluj-Napoca
> - Constanța
> - Craiova
> - Oradea
> - Piatra-Neamț
> - Sibiu
> - Timișoara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spain
> 
> - Barcelona
> - Irun
> - Manresa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweden
> 
> - Gävle
> - Kristianstad
> - Karlstad
> - Sundsvall
> 
> *The Swedish DLC cities of Stockholm , Linköping , Jönköping , & few smaller towns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine
> 
> - Uzhhorod
> - Mukacheve
> 
> Some Photos from the updated Iceland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *France*
> 
> *PROMODS France KMM : all roads near Toulouse*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Spain*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Romania *


----------



## Nexis

*ProMods - Preview of the BAB7 (Time Lapse 4×)*


----------



## Nexis

*Beautiful Journey - Northern Iceland (ETS2 ProMods 2.1)*


----------



## Nexis

*Barcelona (ETS2 ProMods 2.1)*


----------



## Blackraven

The Crew Wild Run (expansion pack)


----------

